# tired of fixing wanna be's work



## skim-coat (May 17, 2013)

:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Stay away from NY !!! You'll be arrright!!!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

moore said:


> Stay away from NY !!! You'll be arrright!!!


What does N.Y. Have to do with it?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I went to NY once,,,and it was closed


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> What does N.Y. Have to do with it?


lol!!! not directed at you Fenez!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I went to NY once,,,and it was closed


You let me know if you ever want to come back to N.Y. I'll make sure 
They keep it open late for you.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

moore said:


> lol!!! not directed at you Fenez!


Hell, you can direct it at me, I have two mottos, 1. I'll get it right if it takes every penny you have and 
2. I don't want to be the best taper just the best paid taper, everyone else is welcome to be the best.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fenez said:


> You let me know if you ever want to come back to N.Y. I'll make sure
> They keep it open late for you.


LOL, thanks,,, I lived at the USMMA in 1962, in Kingsport. Course I don't remember much about it,,,being in the first grade and all.

Yes,,, I'm bi-racial,,,,, my mom was a yankee


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

fenez said:


> Hell, you can direct it at me, I have two mottos, 1. I'll get it right if it takes every penny you have and
> 2. I don't want to be the best taper just the best paid taper, everyone else is welcome to be the best.


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> Hell, you can direct it at me, I have two mottos, 1. I'll get it right if it takes every penny you have and
> 2. I don't want to be the best taper just the best paid taper, everyone else is welcome to be the best.


I like your #2 Motto Fenez, I'm stealing it:yes:

It's better than my Motto, I will test yours out on Tuesday, and let you know if I got fired or not

My Motto always seems to piss Christians off, I always say "If Jesus was a taper instead of a carpenter, they would of crucified the poor bugger twice:blink:"

I think someone listed his occupation wrong, he had to of been a taper/plasterer, look at all the miracles he had to perform :thumbup:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I like your #2 Motto Fenez, I'm stealing it:yes:
> 
> It's better than my Motto, I will test yours out on Tuesday, and let you know if I got fired or not
> 
> ...


You are welcome to use it, I came up with it about 15 years ago, I got tired of hearing every knucklehead tell me he was the best..... So I decided why bother with arguing who's best, I'll just be the best paid.


----------



## skim-coat (May 17, 2013)

In Michigan when people get laid off at the car factory's they think they are drywallers. its amazing how some home owner will let any one do there drywall work if they are getting it done cheap.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thought of this thread, when I looked at this Project. The pro went M.I.A.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

As long as they use blue mesh its all good:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Thought of this thread, when I looked at this Project. The pro went M.I.A.


I want to report you! Those pics assaulted my eyes!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After the H/O tried to hang & finish the 2 sheets at the bottom of the stair well , The painters called me 

All he had to do was call me! I would have gladly picked up the loose ends for him...Would have been a'lot less time and effort If he had..:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing quite like turning 10 mins of work into 2 hrs.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> After the H/O tried to hang & finish the 2 sheets at the bottom of the stair well , The painters called me
> 
> All he had to do was call me! I would have gladly picked up the loose ends for him...Would have been a'lot less time and effort If he had..


I'm loving that textured look from the over-sanding :laughing:. And the fact that the painter didn't know what to do with it:lol::tt2::laughing:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Nothing quite like turning 10 mins of work into 2 hrs.


3 trips..:furious:


----------

